# power assist box crown



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

I just purchased tapetech power assist boxes 10" and 12" and am finding out that i am having a huge problem trying to get more mud out to fill flats i am running on #2 and wiping with a 12" blue steel knife even before wiping flat is not full can i crown it more P.S. running on #1 leaves too much mud???????????


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bmedra9 said:


> I just purchased tapetech power assist boxes 10" and 12" and am finding out that i am having a huge problem trying to get more mud out to fill flats i am running on #2 and wiping with a 12" blue steel knife even before wiping flat is not full can i crown it more P.S. running on #1 leaves too much mud???????????


Should have bought Columbia. lol.
Sorry man, im really not familiar at all with the tapetech power assist boxes. That sounds like a weird problem...#1's too much mud and #2's not enough?...No clue...Sorry.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

All boxes are different due to different tension on the brass blade holder and the blade, Take it off and SLIGHTLY bend it up to how you want it, Then the settings will be different, Thats something that needs done as maintance anyway as the crown will get taken out of the blade with use, Or just have no setting on and push the blade back up as hard as you can, That may bend it, Then you may find a 2# setting just right.

If boxes are stored with the tension on then this will also take out the crown, Then it needs a bend back up again, Thats just how they are.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I had a box that was in that "bum hole" zone as well, either too much or too little, so I adjusted the nuts either side of the main dial, it was enough to put it back in the sweet zone, sounds like you might still need to bend your blade a bit though, so you can get a better range of adjustment out of it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

7" box would be the recommended box coat (1rst coat)


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for all the responses i have tried turning adjustment screws on the side doesnt help but havent tried bending blade yet I dont have a spair and am 6hrs from home so i am a little cautious but i will try it when im home this weekend


----------

